# Coloursplash



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

I've just been playing with an iPhone App called ColourSplash which lets you add colour to selected areas of black and white images. Quite a nice effect and (if you took more care than I did here) it could work well for watch images with a bit of a difference...


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Sweet, love them watches in any colourÂ :man_in_love:

BR

Martin


----------

